

Five Paradoxes of the Web  - dym
http://abandontheweb.blogspot.com/2005/10/five-paradoxes-of-web.html

======
RyanMcGreal
_The client speaks one language (JavaScript), the server speaks another
(usually not JavaScript). To cross the boundary between the client and the
server, the code must be translated into a different language._

What does that even mean? Javascript is a _programming language_ , not a data
format. To communicate with the server, all the client-side Javascript needs
to do is exchange information with the server in a data format (e.g. JSON,
XML) that both the client and server can parse.

I can't imagine any architecture that would not require devices to communicate
with each other using a common data format.

~~~
dym
It means that as you move functionality (not data) between the server and the
client, you need to rewrite your code. For example if you do input validation,
you need to write the same code twice: once in {Java, Python, Ruby} or
whatever the server side language is, and the second time in JavaScript so you
can alert the user that the data in some fields doesn't pass the checks.

This is not a problem if you are using GWT, or if you do serverside
programming in JavaScript.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Okay, that makes more sense - but this still isn't as big a problem as you
suggest. There are already plenty of options to generate client-side
javascript via the server-side web application framework.

